# Spettabile



## Little Morada

La mia domanda è questa: 
Nella redazione di lettere formali, la parola _Spettabile _si utilizza soltanto quando ci si indirizza ad aziende o anche a nomi propri di persona?

Ho visto Spettabile usato in entrambi i casi, ma volevo avere conferme...

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Credo che sia una formula di cortesia utilizzata solo all'inizio di lettere commerciali, quindi riferita a ditte, mentre riferita a persone dovrebbe essere usata solo negli indirizzi.
Ma aspetta conferme (o smentite ).


----------



## tie-break

Necsus said:


> mentre riferita a persone dovrebbe essere usata solo negli indirizzi.


 
Personalmente non la userei nemmeno in questo caso, preferendo di gran lunga queste formule :

_Egregio sig. xxx_

_Gentile sig. xxx_


----------



## caterina79

Preferisco usare "spettabile"  solo in riferimento a ditte, aziende ecc. non a persone  però ignoro se ci sia una regola precisa


----------



## housecameron

Come già suggerito, si usa solo in riferimento a ditte/società:

Sulla busta:
_Spett.le _
_Ditta XXXXX/ YYYYY S.r.l. / ZZZZ S.p.A._
_Via/C.so...._
_00100 Roma_

e nel corpo della lettera, generalmente in alto a destra, soprattutto se si usano buste a finestra.

Poi, dopo data e oggetto, si scrive quanto indicato da tie-break, ma con la *S *maiuscola:
Egregio Sig. XXX,
Gentile Sig.ra YYY,
Egregi Signori,


----------



## Little Morada

Che dire...GRAZIE per la vostra partecipazione e per i suggerimenti forniti!

Saluti


----------



## lily57

Non credo sia solo riferito a ditte, aziende, ecc. ... Io quando devo scrivere una lettera, per esempio al preside della scuola di mia figlia scrivo sempre "Spettabile Preside", e mai Gentile Preside o Egregio Preside! (Egregio mi fa tanto antico...)


----------



## Little Morada

MAgari la risposta di Housecameron vale solo per le lettere commerciali?


----------



## housecameron

lily57 said:


> Non credo sia solo riferito a ditte, aziende, ecc. ... Io quando devo scrivere una lettera, per esempio al preside della scuola di mia figlia scrivo sempre "Spettabile Preside", e mai Gentile Preside o Egregio Preside! (Egregio mi fa tanto antico...)


 
Forse perché manca "Sig." Preside.
_Spettabile_ mi sembra altrettanto antico, e temo inadatto nel caso del Preside.
Purtroppo siamo in ambito formale ...


----------



## lily57

Hai ragione!!!!!  Ho dimenticato il "Sig."... In ogni caso è così che scrivo: ""Spettabile _Sig_.Preside", e mai in altro modo!


----------



## bubu7

Ecco la posizione dell'autorevole Vocabolario Treccani.


----------



## Little Morada

Grazie di nuovo a tutti, ora i miei dubbi sono stati dissipati!!!


----------



## SunDraw

Qui anche ci si occupò di intestazioni e saluti:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=438851


----------



## giuliam9

Buongiorno,
riapro questo thread perché le risposte date fin ora non hanno risolto i miei dubbi. 

Il mio capo scrive sempre (in lettere formali o e-mail) "Spettabile Cognome (Spettabile Rossi)" a volte azzarda anche un "Spettabile Nome proprio (Spettabile Maria)".

A me personalmente suona scorretto, c'è qualcuno che può fornire indicazioni precise sull'utilizzo di "Spettabile"?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## violapais

giuliam9 said:


> Buongiorno,
> riapro questo thread perché le risposte date fin ora non hanno risolto i miei dubbi.
> 
> Il mio capo scrive sempre (in lettere formali o e-mail) "Spettabile Cognome (Spettabile Rossi)" a volte azzarda anche un "Spettabile Nome proprio (Spettabile Maria)".
> 
> A me personalmente suona scorretto, c'è qualcuno che può fornire indicazioni precise sull'utilizzo di "Spettabile"?
> 
> Grazie a tutti



Spettabile si usa solo per le ditte, gli uffici oppure per nomi collettivi come "cittadini", per quanto ne so io e secondo quanto dicono tutti i siti che ho consultato. 
Wikipedia comunque dice (per chi vuole leggerselo tutto): 



"Egregio" quando il rapporto è formale; sostituito dal più recente "pregiatissimo" e da "gentile";
"Gentile", utilizzato, di solito, nei confronti di una persona (uomo o donna, indistintamente) alla quale si dà del "lei";
"Spettabile", per ditte e aziende;


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non mi sognerei mai di scrivere "Spettabile Sig. Mario Rossi". "Spettabile" lo tengo per ditte commerciali e altri enti.
E aggiungo che, appartenendo io alla generazione cui veniva intimato di NON usare "pregiato/issimo/" rivolgendosi a persone, se proprio mi capita di usarlo lo uso rivolgendomi a un vino (come diceva il prof. delle medie).

GS


----------



## Murloc

scusate il necro ma ne approffito per aggiungere una nota (comunque spettabile mi sembra utilizzabile solo per ditte o uffici e non per persone). 

In Svizzera si usa "Lodevole" invece che "Spettabile" quando ci si rivolge a un ufficio/ente pubblico o a un'organo collegiale pubblico, es. un municipio, mentre per il resto si usa comunque "Spettabile". 

C'è qualcuno che ha già sentito questa formula di cortesia in Italia, anche in altri ambiti? (a parte come aggettivo usato normalmente ovviamente)


----------



## ohbice

No, non mi è mai capitato di sentire la formula "Lodevole".
Una domanda: cosa significa "Scusate il necro"?
Ciao
p


----------



## giginho

Murloc said:


> scusate il necro ma ne approffito per aggiungere una nota (comunque spettabile mi sembra utilizzabile solo per ditte o uffici e non per persone).
> 
> In Svizzera si usa "Lodevole" invece che "Spettabile" quando ci si rivolge a un ufficio/ente pubblico o a un'organo collegiale pubblico, es. un municipio, mentre per il resto si usa comunque "Spettabile".
> 
> C'è qualcuno che ha già sentito questa formula di cortesia in Italia, anche in altri ambiti? (a parte come aggettivo usato normalmente ovviamente)



Ciao!

Lavoro in Svizzera da un po' e mi sono reso conto che il vostro italiano è diverso, in alcuni aspetti, dal nostro. 

Purtroppo non ho mai sentito "Lodevole".....sinceramente lo avrei preso per un errore dello scrivente!


----------



## Murloc

oh said:


> No, non mi è mai capitato di sentire la formula "Lodevole".
> Una domanda: cosa significa "Scusate il necro"?
> Ciao
> p


in effetti l'ho scritto male, scritto bene sarebbe "scusatemi per il necroposting". 



giginho said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Lavoro in Svizzera da un po' e mi sono reso conto che il vostro italiano è diverso, in alcuni aspetti, dal nostro.
> 
> Purtroppo non ho mai sentito "Lodevole".....sinceramente lo avrei preso per un errore dello scrivente!


un po' sono francesismi o lombardismi che in Italia sono spariti o non sono mai esistiti (sopratutto fuori dall'Insubria), altri sono il risultato della traduzione di espressioni tipiche usate a livello federale che in Italia non si usano. 
Certe scelte linguistiche anche se corrette sono influenzate dal lombardo e dal tedesco. 
Tutte le interrogazioni parlamentari sono rivolte al "Lodevole Consiglio di Stato". 
Ho visto che il dizionario Treccani ha una nota a riguardo nella definizione di "Lodevole" e lo dà come ticinese.


----------



## giginho

Grazie mille della spiegazione, Murloc! (e benvenuto nel forum!)


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Murlo, non è che sono sempre così, ma oggi forse sì: perché scrivi _necro _quando sai che sul forum questa scrittura spazzatura fatta di mezze frasi mezze parole acronimi abbreviazioni non è permessa?
Perché scrivi termini inglesi come _necroposting _sul forum solo italiano quando sai che non è permesso?
Tra l'altro necroposting (almeno da quello che ho visto) significa scrivere frasi spazzatura al solo scopo di far tornare in alto un vecchio argomento... e non è il tuo caso.
Ciao
p


----------



## Esther G.

"Lodevole" si usa più che altro quando, ad esempio, si scrive al municipio:
Lodevole municipio

ma in genere è una formula che è pressocché caduta in disuso.

Spettabile si usa solo per ditte, ed unicamente nell'indirizzo sulla busta; nella lettere invece si usa:

- Egregio Signor, 
- Egregi Signori,
- Gentile Signora,
- Gentile Signora, Egregi Signori,





giginho said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Lavoro in Svizzera da un po' e mi sono reso conto che il vostro italiano è diverso, in alcuni aspetti, dal nostro.
> 
> Purtroppo non ho mai sentito "Lodevole".....sinceramente lo avrei preso per un errore dello scrivente!


----------

